# Step up advice please!



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

So yesterday, Gylfie came out. He wanted back to his cage but he can't fly well. I tried to get him to step up an his calcium perch. Its perfect for him to use, its been in hos cage for a while, but he HATED it. He hissed and attacked it, and not like he fake attacks my hand sometimes. Why? He wouldn't step up to a sturdy rope perch, ether. So I got a towel, put it over my arm, and he step up to that. I pit him back, no problem. Why? Should I just start stepping up with my arm instead? He gives me far less hisses when I use an arm. (I asked in another post, but I got no answers sooo...)


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm guessing here.. but I think he didn't use his calcium perch because maybe he didn't feel safe on it. If it's one of the thicker ones.. and he can't get his talons around it.. he might feel like he's going to slide off it. It's one thing to perch on it inside a cage.. but in motion, another. Again, the rope perch could have had just enough give to it that it didn't feel secure. It is nice that he used your arm, I think that this is a great sign he is starting to trust in you. The only other thing I can think of using is one of those dowel type (wooden thin) perches. He'll be able to get a good grip with that and you might see a difference there. But quite honestly, if he's using your arm.. using a dowel now would in my eyes, be a step backward in bonding/training.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet soon he will step up on your finger in know time!


----------



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! One more question. I've had Gylfies for a week, but I haven't seen him play with his toys! He is only loud when he wants out, too. But right before we got him, he was singing his head off! Is there anything I can do to make him want to play with his toys? Whats a favourite of cockatiels? I thought that if he would step up to lying arm (sometimes : P) he would have shown a bit more intrest in his toys.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well sometimes they don't really care about the toys much... even after a long time of being with you. You've only had this little guy for a week.. give him some time. What do you have in the cage? Maybe it's too much for him to start out with.


----------



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Lets see... I have a disco ball with a bell, a harp thing on the cage wall with bells, a orange thing, and when you turn it the bell tinkles, and then I have one with chimes and it also.has calcium warders.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel steps up on my arm. He doesn't like stepping up on fingers and I haven't pushed it. He happily climbs up on my arm or wrist. I'm not sure about the toys. I'm sure someone here can offer advice.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

How do you try to get them to step up? And have you been nipped by them yet so you know how it feels? This is what I do with mine..

First.. try some of the great techniques on this site for getting your Tiel used to your hand. Move slowly.. very slowly. If you make quick movements, they will react to that. If you take your finger and just hold it in front of them.. they can get nervous or irritated. I will place my hand, with my fingers curled in (almost a fist) near them and then slowly extend my pointer finger only to the first knuckle so the rest is still tucked in. I place my finger above their feet.. touching their stomach and say Step up! In a higher pitched happy voice. They sometimes reach down with their beaks and test me.. but I think it is to see if this is something sturdy. They will give a few pecks.. but don't flinch. Still touch their stomach and say Step up again. Sometimes they do.. sometimes they don't. But more often they will. If they think what they are stepping on is an insecure object.. they won't do it.


----------



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, hes nipped me a couple times, one on my pinky and one on my wrist. I pit out my arm and move it above his feet. He hates hands, I don't think he would step up to my finger. Can I wear thin gloves when I do this, just in case he reacts badly, or would it scare him more?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest wearing gloves.. this can scare them even more. 

Don't extend your finger to start with...get him to step up on your half finger so to speak. Up to the knuckle part. Know what I mean?


----------



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Aha, ok.

Oh, I know what you mean! Ill try that. He flew on my bed today. Hes not scared of me, so when I put my head an the bed, he scooted over and snuggled with my cheek.  And he bent his head down, so I tried to scratch him with a finger. He wouldn't let me, and he bent his neck down, and I enelded up having to scratch his neck with my nose. (Whoa, i know that was and sounds wierd, but thats the only way i could.)-_- I'm hoping he will see how nice sritches are and let me use a finger. But he lets me touch his crest when hes in a good mood. I'm confused on why he loves my face, but isn't comfortable with my hands.
Hehe had to share some new progress.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Progress is good! And as others have said.. fingers are scary. They wave around a lot and move kind of fast. If someone you didn't know was to wave their fingers in your face.. you'd be a little hesitant too.


----------



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha that's true! So ill try what you said, and spend lots of time with him and my hand in the cage. I bet hes gonna warm up to my hand soon.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

You are welcome. Just keep talking to him in a calm voice.. and move slow. Give him the time to get used to you. Good luck!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

As for the toys, neither of my boys like anything with bells really. But they LOVE anything they can shred---paper, raffia, seagrass, wood beds. More natural things. Or plastic driking straws cut into 2" pieces and strung on a piece of string with beads.

Once he gets really comfortable in his new cage and environment, he'll start singing again. Took both of mine about 2 weeks now they never shut up! lol!


----------

